# Pentax MZ-3 Film Camera



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

My old Pentax SLR has been binned. Trawling through grotbay, for a replacement, there are several for sale, but from Japan - is there a source in dear old Blighty please?

mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Those eBay prices seem a bit optimistic. 

What is your closest "proper" camera store, the ones that cater to pros and advanced amateurs, not the shopping centre type of places? Aside from eBay, Cash Converters and free online classifieds, that's where older cameras go to languish.

Later,
William


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks William - it's just that I have three lenses sitting there with no body to go to....sob :sadwalk:

mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

dobra said:


> Thanks William - it's just that I have three lenses sitting there with no body to go to....sob :sadwalk:
> 
> mike


 I was lucky, when I went to proper digital cameras. Sony had purchased Minolta's AF mount and technology and I was able to use my film lenses with the new Sonys.

Later,
William


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Same here William. Have both Sony/Minolta A lenses. I some cases it is cheaper to buy a Minolta than the same lens stamped with Sony.

Looking through various sites, it is amazing how many sellers spell lens lense.

mike


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you want to stick to film or are you going over to digital? Your film lenses will fit to DSLR although you may need an adapter for certain brands.

London Camera exchange are usually pretty good and they list their secondhand stock on their website as well. I just checked and they have a few film Pentax and a few DSLR Pentax.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the older lenses are good because they have glass not plastic lenses.. the problem is finding an adapter to a didital camera. MY ADVISE' save the lenses and throw the body away. vinn


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

graham1981 said:


> Do you want to stick to film or are you going over to digital? Your film lenses will fit to DSLR although you may need an adapter for certain brands.
> 
> London Camera exchange are usually pretty good and they list their secondhand stock on their website as well. I just checked and they have a few film Pentax and a few DSLR Pentax.


 Both Graham, but thanks for the LCE tip, I will sally forth and explore.

mike


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

A decent film body will usually still work ok once you replace the light baffles inside. The foam used in most Japanese cameras lasted about 20 years or so before degrading. Eventually it lets light through and things stop working.

I use old Olympus Trip film cameras, and I replace the light baffles (2-minute job) before recommissioning the camera. Usually they work fine after that and a lens strip-down/relube. Most of the major brands are catered for if you want to by a light baffle kit (£10-20 - less for a small camera like the Trip) on ebay.

Stick to film - you know it makes sense :toot: .


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I am a film fan as well, and i have purchased a few things from Ffordes , they are currently listing a few pentax slr's . they are guarenteed and you do have a 7 day free return,

( i am not affiliated with ffordes , but have used them on numerous occasions without issue)

http://www.ffordes.com/category/Film_Cameras/35mm_SLR/Pentax/AF_Cameras


----------

